# Canon DPP or Lightroom



## tacomadm18 (Oct 13, 2010)

So here's my question, I'm sure there is no right or wrong answer, but I'm wondering what makes more sense for the future.

I'm currently using Canon DPP 3.9, I shoot RAW, and I use Picasa 3 to organize my photo's etc,,, I'm using Picasa because I just like it and have gotten use to using it. I have a workflow that work well for me, at least at this point. 

Does it make more sense to switch to Lightroom 3. Yes, it will be a learning curve, but since I haven't really used it, I'm not sure how it stacks up against DPP. Also, I'm not sure how the organization of photos stacks up against Picasa 3. 

So I guess it's one of those; if it's not broken don't fix it OR Lightroom 3 will give you greater benefits down the road once you get use to using it. 

thanks, thoughts


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 13, 2010)

dump both and just use LR. there really is not much of a  learning curve, it's incredibly easy for an adobe product.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 13, 2010)

Lightroom, hands down.


----------



## Jon0807 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've used DPP for quite a while until I got a hold of LR and I must say it is a much better PP program than DPP.  I believe you can even download a trial version of LR from Adobe's website and try it out.  The only thing about LR that I've found I have a hard time with is printing.  I have yet to figure out how to print out different pictures on one sheet without going through the trouble of creating grids and whatnot.  Also for some reason LR prints darker than what you see on screen.  It might have something to do with my settings cause I'm still not yet affluent with it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2010)

Jon0807 said:


> The only thing about LR that I've found I have a hard time with is printing. I have yet to figure out how to print out different pictures on one sheet without going through the trouble of creating grids and whatnot. Also for some reason LR prints darker than what you see on screen. It might have something to do with my settings cause I'm still not yet affluent with it.


A computer display is backlit...a print is front lit...they will always look different.

To see an approximation of what a print will look like on a computer display requires soft-proofing, something Lightroom cannot do.

To properly manage prints, you must profile your editing monitor, use the ICC printer profile of the machine that will make the prints, and plug those into Photoshop CS, where you can soft proof.

In other words Lightroom is not a complete solution for editing digital photos destined for printing. You must also have Photoshop CS.


----------

